# Pen blanks from Joe Shadetree



## Bigg081 (Mar 28, 2013)

I received a free box of pen blanks from Joe Shadetree (very generous)
He stated in the give away thread that he was to old to remember all the species (his words not mine!!LOL) I know this pic doesnt give every angle I can take more pics if needed. (Dont yell at me Paul)
[attachment=21606]
I know #3 is Rosewood but hoping there is a chance someone could tell me what type. 
#1 has bone straight grain so does #5.
#2 and #4 seem to be burl-ish. 

Even with close ups of face/end grain I dont know if there is enough to ID them. Any help would be great. I just dont like not knowing. Thanks for the help.





View attachment 74186


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2013)

It'll be a little easier when you turn them because the grain and colors will be clearer, but you may never get them all ID'd positively absolutely.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 28, 2013)

I figured it may never be 100%. I guess I have this idea that I MUST be able to tell the customer what it is. Not the end of the world.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2013)

Tell them it's one of the rarest types of wood there is. It's called _freewood_ scientific name is _rarus freebius_ . A rare, endangered species which is usually only found on woodbarter.com in very limited supply.


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 28, 2013)

number 4 looks similar to either olive wood or chilean tineo. 
number 3 looks like some honduran rosewood that I have in my shop...... I may have sent a piece to you..... cannot remember everything i sent ya .....
Number 6 looks like purpleheart
Number 1 looka like some plain honduran mahogany......

Well, those are my guesses...... Oh, number 2 could be some buckeye burl ..... I have a box of it that looks similar that I received from RockB..... I love the buckeye burl.......


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 28, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> number 4 looks similar to either olive wood or chilean tineo.
> number 3 looks like some honduran rosewood that I have in my shop...... I may have sent a piece to you..... cannot remember everything i sent ya .....
> Number 6 looks like purpleheart
> Number 1 looka like some plain honduran mahogany......
> ...



Thanks Jaime. Def agree with #4 looking like Olive wood.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> I received a free box of pen blanks from Joe Shadetree (very generous)
> He stated in the give away thread that he was to old to remember all the species (his words not mine!!LOL) I know this pic doesnt give every angle I can take more pics if needed. (Dont yell at me Paul)
> 
> I know #3 is Rosewood but hoping there is a chance someone could tell me what type.
> ...



I remember now, #1 is sinker Pine from LA. #2 is Gamble Oak Burl from northern AZ, #5's are Sinker Cypress from LA, #4's are Arizona Olive but that's all I can remember.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 28, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > I received a free box of pen blanks from Joe Shadetree (very generous)
> ...



Dont you love it when the mind comes around. Thanks for chiming in. Glad to know what they are. Im stubborn and when I dont know....I wanna know!! Thats not a bad trait all the time. 

I looked at #6 again up close and it could be purple heart....if it had sat around for a bit. Its a dark chocolate color. I know purple heart can darken with age but not sure if it would darken that much.


----------



## phinds (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree w/ woodlove that #3 is likely Honduran rosewood. The one on the far right might be that or it might be kingwood. I also agree w/ him that #1 looks like Honduran mahogany

#5 could be mansonia, a walnut substitute

#6 looks like katalox


----------

